# PCD 2/16/10 set for X5d...now the wait



## dkj3113 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am looking foward to my PCD date of 2/16 but I'm not sure what to do for the next month!!! ACK! The closer it gets, the harder the wait.

12/27/09 Ordered X5d
1/12/10 Started production, estimated completion 1/21
1/15 body shop
1/16 paint shop
1/22 production complete, awaiting release to carrier

2/16/10 PCD


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup:

Good luck with the wait... look forward to meeting you soon!


----------

